# Attic convertion into HT / Gaming room



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Alright guys.

So i moved into my new home and decided to use the attic convertion and turn it into a full blow movie and gaming room.

now i am doing this on a real tight budjet so its nothing spectacular but im tryng to do what can with the budjet i got.


Onkyo Nr1007 THX ultra 9 channel amplifier
4 Floor standing Mordaunt short THX speakers
4 Di-Pole Mordaunt short THX speakers
4 10" THX subwoofers
1 THX Mordaunt short Center


As my Media source i built a dedicated HTPC


I7 Watercooled for ultra quiet operation
6gb ram
2.5TB HDD space
GTS260 Graphics card
Asus Xonar HT sound card
Silverstone HTPC case

So here is what we started with after installing the basic 5.1 speakers.


























After this i then went ahead and positioned and mocked up the front high/wide speakers


After this i then went onto puttting a stud wall in the back, this was to 'square' the room to give some better acoustics, it also game me somewhere to mount the back surround right Dipole


















For future the plans are this:


All the cabled to be channeled into the wall
Plaster the stud wall at the rear
The room will be painted Matt Jewl black
2x 18" Infinate baffle subwoofers installed into the cladding and firing into the open loft space behind
dedicated projector screen on front wall
Velvet Curtin for the entrance

Any who this is what i have been working on along side my baja, so let me know wha tyou guys think and any sujestions for any other HT fans, chime in!!

Also bear in mind that im NOT a builder of any sort and this is the first time i have done anything like this at all so i know its not the best/neatest work.

i did some channeling and filling today, i have done the rear 2 speakers and the front 2 speakers (dipoles)

The front 2 and Rear 2 floorstandings will use some trunking as the cables are 8guage and would never be able to channel in these cables.





















Craig


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

That should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

I have put the first layer of paint on, i haven't done any cutting in yet with a brush.

It will need a couple of coats because the filler line is noticable since it soaks up the paint.

When done you wont be able to see it at all.










Craig


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats a much better room there Craig. Good to see you making progress with this now. Cant wait to see it come together.

I may be able to get you a small dicount on the IB drivers too , so when your ready to order, give me a heads up and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Thats a much better room there Craig. Good to see you making progress with this now. Cant wait to see it come together.
> 
> I may be able to get you a small dicount on the IB drivers too , so when your ready to order, give me a heads up and I'll see what I can do.


Cheers Dan, Appreciate it greatly!

I was getting really fed up of doing a bit here & there, and putting it off and off. When i moved i thought 'No, i am knuckling down to this now' so as soon as i got a little bit of spare cash i made as much headway as i could.

Cant get the trunking now untill next month, Mine and my MRS hours have been cut in work so its a struggle at the mo.

I did some more painting, unfortunatly the camera doesnt like the black room and the pictures came out a bit grainy ( i guess because the matt black is absorbing all the light?)

Any way here are pictures of the toom thus far, next on the list is trunking.




















Dan these pics are specifically for you, this is the area behind my room that the IB's will fire into: this will be sufficient wont it?

I got an old oven in there and a compressor for powdercoating incase your wondering.

The void behind the room, as you can see from the oven stand being only half shown; behind the brick wall (suporting wall?) it drops down another couple of feet so the space is bigger than the picture makes it out to be.

Im not tall, about 5ft5 but i can stand up straight in the tallest part of the room.




















I know its in dire need of a clearout, but whoever lived here before me left all this SH*T in there, so its now upto me to get it all out again :rant::rant::rant:



Thanks

Craig


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Good work on the progress, your flying along.

The space for your IB is perfect, so its all good IMO and 2-4 drivers will be very nice.

I'm not a projector guru, but have a look in those forums for tips on how to get the most from that, including DIY (money saving) screens :T


----------



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers Dan.

Well all the speakers are up now, all Dipoles mounted and sweet sounding.

Ill get the trunking asap and then all its a case of doing is boxing it all in and tidying up!

Dan, i tried to ring you last night, have you changed your number?

Will have to arange a gaming night if your up for it.

Craig


----------

